# What insurance do you have?



## You'll Never Walk Alone (Jul 31, 2019)

It turns out I need comprehensive insurance or third party property damage cover in order to drive for UBER. 

I signed up yesterday, I got the green check mark ✅ on all boxes except on my profile photo which is still pending. I sign up having basic liability and it was approved, but a guy told me to do some modification on my insurance before doing UBER just in case of an accident while doing UBER. I heard stories of drivers getting in accidents and the passengers end up suing the driver/Uber. 

Do you drive with basic or full? 

Cheers.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You'll Never Walk Alone said:


> It turns out I need comprehensive insurance or third party property damage cover in order to drive for UBER.
> 
> I signed up yesterday, I got the green check mark ✅ on all boxes except on my profile photo which is still pending. I sign up having basic liability and it was approved, but a guy told me to do some modification on my insurance before doing UBER just in case of an accident while doing UBER. I heard stories of drivers getting in accidents and the passengers end up suing the driver/Uber.
> 
> ...


If you drive with only liability on your personal insurance, damage to your car will not be covered by U/L's insurance.

If you get into an accident that is your fault in Stage 1 (signed into app, waiting for ping), you will have liability coverage by U/L's insurance company only.

If you get into an accident that is someone else's fault in Stage 1, U/L's insurance will not come into play since the claim will be against the other person. You would have to pursue the other party for damages.

If you drive with full personal auto insurance on your vehicle, if you get into an accident that is YOUR fault while driving for U/L during Stage 2 (on your way to p/u pax after accepting ping) or Stage 3 (with pax in the car), damage to your car will by covered by U/L's insurance company to the same limit as your personal insurance, with the Uber deductible being $1,000 and Lyft deductible being $2,500.

If you drive with full personal auto insurance on your vehicle, if you get into an accident that is NOT YOUR fault while driving for U/L during Stage 2 (on your way to p/u pax after accepting ping) or Stage 3 (with pax in the car), damage to your car will by covered by U/L's insurance company to the same limit as your personal insurance, with the Uber deductible being $1,000 and Lyft deductible being $2,500. U/L's insurance will go after the other person for payment. They may or may not go after them for your deductible. Be careful on this. You may have to deal with the other person's insurance, or sue, to get your deductible.

I was in 2 accidents that weren't my fault while driving for Uber. For one accident, they got my deductible for me. For the other accident, they didn't, and I had to go after it myself.

Under no circumstances are your personal injuries covered by U/L. Your pax, yes. Other people injured if it's your fault, yes. If the accident is the other guy's fault, regardless, you will have to go after payment for your injuries yourself.

Which brings us to Rideshare Endorsement, or Rideshare Gap Coverage. This is an addendum to your personal auto policy that some (not all) companies offer. It requires full coverage, not min. liability, and there are apparently 2 different kinds, so be aware of this and make sure you're comparing apples to apples and not to oranges when price shopping.

The first thing they do is prevent you from being kicked off your personal insurance the first time you have an accident while driving U/L/Whatever.

The second thing they do is make sure your vehicle is covered for Stage 1 and 2, and that your insurance will pick up wherever U/L's leaves off, up to your limits.

Where they differ is in the deductible. Some do nothing about deductible. While driving with U/L, your deductible is $1000/$2500, end of story.

With others, if you have, say, a $500 deductible, your insurance will make up the deductible difference for you, saving you $500 for an Uber accident, and $2000 for a Lyft accident.

Obviously, the ones that don't supplement the deductible are cheaper. Be careful and make sure of what you're buying and what you risk by going cheaper. Be smart, whichever way you choose to go.


----------



## You'll Never Walk Alone (Jul 31, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> If you drive with only liability on your personal insurance, damage to your car will not be covered by U/L's insurance.
> 
> If you get into an accident that is your fault in Stage 1 (signed into app, waiting for ping), you will have liability coverage by U/L's insurance company only.
> 
> ...


Thank You for your answer Suze.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Brilliant answer that touches all the bases. Bookmarking this page.

Naturally the best _policy_ is to _insure_ that you never get into an accident. We don't have full control over this, but, 100% defensive driving is a major strategy to achieve this goal. If you are not already a strong defensive driver look up the term and start practicing it. If you already drive defensively then double down and go into Defcon 1, super-duper, double-secret defensive driving mode. That means full Jedi-like awareness of traffic conditions, vehicles, intersections and driveways. When something goes wrong it's not a surprise because you have already _foreseen_ it (think justifiable paranoia) and react instantly. There's this old movie where Matt Dillon is teaching his son how to drive. Matt reminds his son; "*Remember, it takes two bad drivers to have an accident*."

And always remember that of all the varied rideshare elements in play (the app, the passengers, the conversations, et al), keep in mind the words of Jim Morrison that have been quoted on this board: "*Keep your eyes on the road and your hands upon the wheel*."


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

State Farm and Farmer's Insurance offer rideshare endorsement. Don't drive Uber/Lyft without it. Peace of mind, alone, is worth it.

The $2,500 deductible on Lyft is enough of a reason to avoid them. I've only done 30+ Lyft rides since January 1...after 4,375 Lyft rides in prior years when pay incentives were strong.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a commercial liability policy by Progressive


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Under no circumstances are your personal injuries covered by U/L.


This is just not true.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

State Farm full plus rideshare endorsement.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> This is just not true.


Do tell.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Do tell.


Partner injury protection ..

Think I remember you mentioning you're waitlisted, but it came out a couple months ago. About a couple pennies each trip


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Partner injury protection ..
> 
> Think I remember you mentioning you're waitlisted, but it came out a couple months ago. About a couple pennies each trip


That's insurance YOU buy through them. That's not through their auto policy.

That insurance will also cover you if you throw your back out picking up luggage, too, though. It's essentially a self-WC coverage.

But the insurance THEY provide? Nope.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> That's insurance YOU buy through them. That's not through their auto policy.
> 
> That insurance will also cover you if you throw your back out picking up luggage, too, though. It's essentially a self-WC coverage.
> 
> But the insurance THEY provide? Nope.


Is insurance not all "bought" by us when it really comes down to it? Through deductible and through their fees? Lmao


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I just went to my insurance website. They offer no rideshare endorsements in California . I’m going to have to switch companies .


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I just went to my insurance website. They offer no rideshare endorsements in California . I'm going to have to switch companies .


USAA has incredible rates and endorsement is next to nothing, if you are a veteran or family of one

Otherwise Allstate State Farm or geico are in CA with RS endorsements


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I would like to clear up something that others have mentioned but not quite spelling it out in full:

MOST (if not all) personal auto insurance liability polices have a declared exclusion for any/all commercial usage of the covered vehicle. FURTHER, most have an additional statement saying that any violation of the terms and conditions of the policy (of which using the vehicle for commercial usage such as doing Uber/Lyft is a direct violation) MAY result in the immediate cancelation of the policy AND some go further by saying such cancelation MAY be retroactive back to a point in time which it can be proven that the violation first occurred.

This has nothing to do with the insurance provided by Uber/Lyft. This is YOUR personal auto insurance policy.

So what exactly does that mean for you? Well, here is the best scenario and the worse:

BEST: You are a gambler and you never loose. Your personal auto insurance company never finds out that you are in violation of the terms and conditions of your insurance policy. You never get into an accident. You never get a ticket. Life is perfect for you.

WORSE: You get into a major accident while transporting a passenger on an Uber/Lyft ride in your brand new $25K car. You are severely injured and your car is totaled. The other vehicle involved has the same insurance company as you and as such your insurance company quickly finds out about the fact you were doing Uber/Lyft. Your personal auto insurance policy not only has a clause stating that commercial usage of the vehicle is strictly prohibited, but also has a clause that any violation of the terms and conditions of the policy will result in a retroactive cancelation of the policy to 12:01 AM of the day of the proven violation. Your insurance is cancelled retroactively, Since Uber clearly states that you must have comp/collision insurance in force at the time of an accident, neither your personal auto insurance nor Uber provide insurance will cover you car. So in addition to being injured, you now owe the finance company $25K for what was your brand new car and you have no car. And since your personal auto insurance policy was canceled for cause, and since ALL insurance companies share data, no insurance company is going to write you an insurance policy, which means that unless the state you reside in has a high-risk insurance option, you are not driving for a long time. OH, BTW, the State Insurance Commissioner, due to massive political and public pressure, has decided to fully prosecute the next auto insurance fraud case he gets, which unfortunately for you, is yours. WHY, because you did not inform your insurance provider that you were using the covered vehicle for commercial purposes, which is technically INSURANCE FRAUD.

Now, if you had just gotten a rideshare rider onto your personal auto insurance policy... That would not have happened and your insurance will still be fully covering you.

Any questions?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> I would like to clear up something that others have mentioned but not quite spelling it out in full:
> 
> MOST (if not all) personal auto insurance liability polices have a declared exclusion for any/all commercial usage of the covered vehicle. FURTHER, most have an additional statement saying that any violation of the terms and conditions of the policy (of which using the vehicle for commercial usage such as doing Uber/Lyft is a direct violation) MAY result in the immediate cancelation of the policy AND some go further by saying such cancelation MAY be retroactive back to a point in time which it can be proven that the violation first occurred.
> 
> ...


Does the insurance company refund your payments you made after they retroactively cancel your policy ? Or do they pocket the money and essentially you paid for nothing? That also sounds like fraud. I do agree we need rideshare insurance after hearing it spelled out by people here. I appreciate the info


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> I would like to clear up something that others have mentioned but not quite spelling it out in full:
> 
> MOST (if not all) personal auto insurance liability polices have a declared exclusion for any/all commercial usage of the covered vehicle. FURTHER, most have an additional statement saying that any violation of the terms and conditions of the policy (of which using the vehicle for commercial usage such as doing Uber/Lyft is a direct violation) MAY result in the immediate cancelation of the policy AND some go further by saying such cancelation MAY be retroactive back to a point in time which it can be proven that the violation first occurred.
> 
> ...


Bla bla bla, the key is to make sure your insurance does not prohibit rideshare. You have to ask.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Do tell.


You can read on both Uber/Lyft sites or on various legal sites such as:
https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/what-you-need-to-know-about-uber-s-1-million-insurance-plan-37714
*Available and Carrying a Passenger*
This is the situation in which the $1 million policy can kick in. If the Uber driver is carrying an Uber passenger, the driver and passenger are covered under the liability insurance policy. Additionally, if a third party was injured, such as a cyclist or pedestrian, the third party is covered by Uber's policy when the driver was carrying a passenger.


----------



## You'll Never Walk Alone (Jul 31, 2019)

I guess UBER can provide me insurance.....

My own personal insurance only covers me when I'm not doing UBER.



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/





BigJohn said:


> I would like to clear up something that others have mentioned but not quite spelling it out in full:
> 
> MOST (if not all) personal auto insurance liability polices have a declared exclusion for any/all commercial usage of the covered vehicle. FURTHER, most have an additional statement saying that any violation of the terms and conditions of the policy (of which using the vehicle for commercial usage such as doing Uber/Lyft is a direct violation) MAY result in the immediate cancelation of the policy AND some go further by saying such cancelation MAY be retroactive back to a point in time which it can be proven that the violation first occurred.
> 
> ...


Yes I have a question. I only have basic liability, and my company is none of those major companies listed like progressive or Allstate. In order to be safe and covered while doing UBER, what policy do you recommend??

I heard you can get insurance THROUGH UBER... but do you know anything about it?

My main point is... do I have to do any modification on MY personal insurance or not?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The most important thing is to ask your insurance company if they allow RS and be absolutely sure you understand the answer. You don't want a surprise later.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> You can read on both Uber/Lyft sites or on various legal sites such as:
> https://www.hg.org/legal-articles/what-you-need-to-know-about-uber-s-1-million-insurance-plan-37714
> *Available and Carrying a Passenger*
> This is the situation in which the $1 million policy can kick in. If the Uber driver is carrying an Uber passenger, the driver and passenger are covered under the liability insurance policy. Additionally, if a third party was injured, such as a cyclist or pedestrian, the third party is covered by Uber's policy when the driver was carrying a passenger.


"...the driver and passenger are covered under the liability insurance policy..."

Liability is for damage you or the pax do to someone or something else, not for personal injury to yourself.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

You'll Never Walk Alone said:


> Yes I have a question. I only have basic liability, and my company is none of those major companies listed like progressive or Allstate. In order to be safe and covered while doing UBER, what policy do you recommend??
> 
> I heard you can get insurance THROUGH UBER... but do you know anything about it?
> 
> My main point is... do I have to do any modification on MY personal insurance or not?


Insurance is a very complex animal filled with more legalese than anyone should have to deal with.

Although some may, I can not tell you what you need or have for insurance, since to do that I would need to actually read your policy declarations page and policy itself.

But I can say this. IF you do NOT have comprehensive/collision coverage, then Uber/Lyft will provide NO coverage for your vehicle if it becomes damaged due to a covered event.

So it does "sound like" you need to make changes to your personal auto insurance policy.

However, IF you have just the bare minimum insurance required by your state, then should you be transporting other people, taking the responsibility of their health and life into your hands? This is not an insurance question, this is a responsibility question. Transporting people for hire is a great responsibility and requires certain moral and ethical standards and behaviors, in addition to higher fiscal responsibilities. If you are in a position to where you will only have the bare minimum of insurance required on your vehicle, shouldn't that then bring into question whether or not you should be using that vehicle to transport other people?



O-Side Uber said:


> Does the insurance company refund your payments you made after they retroactively cancel your policy ? Or do they pocket the money and essentially you paid for nothing? That also sounds like fraud.


I would imagine that unless there is specific language in the policy stating something to the effect that if a cancelation occurs for cause you also forfeit any amount paid for the remaining time of the policy, that yes you would receive a refund. (In other parts of business, sometimes contracts do include such a clause, as a punitive measure. Early termination fees and end of housing rental and lease agreements most often are prime examples.)

As to your statement of "That also sounds like fraud." indicates you do not understand what fraud is. At the most, it would be a civil action.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> "...the driver and passenger are covered under the liability insurance policy..."
> 
> Liability is for damage you or the pax do to someone or something else, not for personal injury to yourself.


So it seems I was confused. My health insurance covers me. The liability covers my ass when the other guy gets hurts. I stand corrected.



BigJohn said:


> But I can say this. IF you do NOT have comprehensive/collision coverage, then Uber/Lyft will provide NO coverage for your vehicle if it becomes damaged due to a covered event.


That, plus a bigger issue is that in the "gap" period, there is no collision coverage from either Uber or your insurance. This is not an issue of you don't carry collision anyway due to driving an aging car.


----------



## You'll Never Walk Alone (Jul 31, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Insurance is a very complex animal filled with more legalese than anyone should have to deal with.
> 
> Although some may, I can not tell you what you need or have for insurance, since to do that I would need to actually read your policy declarations page and policy itself.
> 
> ...


So as long as I have comprehensive or third party I should be good then?

As long as the app is on... https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You'll Never Walk Alone said:


> It turns out I need comprehensive insurance or third party property damage cover in order to drive for UBER.
> 
> I signed up yesterday, I got the green check mark ✅ on all boxes except on my profile photo which is still pending. I sign up having basic liability and it was approved, but a guy told me to do some modification on my insurance before doing UBER just in case of an accident while doing UBER. I heard stories of drivers getting in accidents and the passengers end up suing the driver/Uber.
> 
> ...


----------------------
Best to get a rider policy on your current insurance policy for Ride Share driving. It will cost an additional $25-$35 per month. Tax deductible, too. If your insurance company does not know that you are doing RS and you have an accident while logged on, they probably will not pay. Not worth the risk.
Do not think for a minute that Uber's policy protects you. Talk to you insurance provider and make certain that YOU understand what they are saying. I have never seen an insurance policy written for personal use that, also, covers business driving. You have to pay extra.


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> "...the driver and passenger are covered under the liability insurance policy..."
> 
> Liability is for damage you or the pax do to someone or something else, not for personal injury to yourself.


So Uber insurance does not cover injuries to the driver? if the driver has personal insurance without RS and he is seriously injured, he would not have any coverage?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Infinity Insurance.

Not sure if its good. But it was the only one in Florida that has “rideshare insurance”, so I went with them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

highsky said:


> So Uber insurance does not cover injuries to the driver? if the driver has personal insurance without RS and he is seriously injured, he would not have any coverage?


Only if s/he buys that coverage for $0.0375/mile.

I don't know if your personal auto would kick in for your PIP with RS Endorsement/Gap or not.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I got the rideshare endorsement through Geico today. Canceled my other policy. One good bit of news was that Lyft has a deal with Geico where they pay the driver $.25 cents extra per ride up to $1000 a year . That took the sting out of what I had to throw down today $280. Plus I’m looking at $200 a month for 6 months , then it drops to $140 a month.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

highsky said:


> So Uber insurance does not cover injuries to the driver? if the driver has personal insurance without RS and he is seriously injured, he would not have any coverage?


You are an independent contractor for Uber. You own your own business. No, Uber LIABILITY insurance does not provide medical insurance what so ever for you. IF your personal auto insurance policy has Medical on it, THAT amount listed is the only amount of coverage possible. HOWEVER, WHEN your personal auto insurance provider finds out that you have been doing EXCLUDED commercial activity with the covered vehicle in direct VIOLATION of the policy, your insurance provider may cancel that policy and not provide coverage under the policy.


----------



## You'll Never Walk Alone (Jul 31, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> You are an independent contractor for Uber. You own your own business. No, Uber LIABILITY insurance does not provide medical insurance what so ever for you. IF your personal auto insurance policy has Medical on it, THAT amount listed is the only amount of coverage possible. HOWEVER, WHEN your personal auto insurance provider finds out that you have been doing EXCLUDED commercial activity with the covered vehicle in direct VIOLATION of the policy, your insurance provider may cancel that policy and not provide coverage under the policy.


I have regular basic liability. Is it OK if I start doing UBER with basic since they only require the "state minimum"? Plus when you have the app on is, Uber also takes part of it.

Is it a big deal or not if I start driving now with my current status. Of course being at my own risk, or will Uber automatically require me to have ride share?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

You'll Never Walk Alone said:


> I have regular basic liability. Is it OK if I start doing UBER with basic since they only require the "state minimum"? Plus when you have the app on is, Uber also takes part of it.
> 
> Is it a big deal or not if I start driving now with my current status. Of course being at my own risk, or will Uber automatically require me to have ride share?


There is a big difference between what is legally required and what you have to have. It is extremely stupid that states have minimum vehicle liability insurance levels that are so low they are meaningless.

Sounds like you need to first go back and read some of my earlier posts, for they have already answered the questions you are asking.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Most of this depends on the state you are in . In NY it is a nofault state so Uber's insurance does cover medical for the drive. The way I understand it. Up untill last month no insurance company offered rideshare insurance in NY. As of July Allstate does and is the only one it's about $40 to $60 more a month than your regular insurance.


----------



## uberlyftnewbie (Jan 18, 2019)

Most Uber/Lyft drivers I've talked with say they do not tell their insurance they drive for work. I'm not sure about your state but here is what I've found out about FL.

If you get in an accident while on a ride, Uber/Lyft will pay, however your insurance company is going to find out (as Uber/Lyft will try to get your insurance to pay for damages before they agree to pay), and when your insurance finds out you were driving for work without notifying them they can and will cancel your insurance policy, backdated to before the accident (per a clause in your contract) relieving them of any liability, technically you were driving without insurance. Next you'll be thrown into a high risk pool and have a hard time getting insurance after that, and it'll be much much more expensive.

I have Statefarm, they are the worst, for $60 extra a month I am allowed to drive part time, 20 hours a week for Uber/Lyft. My agent told me if I get in an accident they will subpoena Uber/Lyft for their records to see how many hours I was driving, they were evasive about how they calculate this, for example I may start at Noon and drive until 6pm, but only be on a ride for 3 hours total, my agent couldn't answer if I was driving for 6 hours or for 3. I know Allstate only charges about $20 a year with no limits to drive time but if you don't have great credit they will charge you twice as much as Statefarm.

This is a litigious age we live in, personal liability is a real issue. So my advise:

Carry full coverage with liability and personal insurance.
Notify your insurance company you drive for a living (HA!). 
Buy a replacement rearview mirror with a hidden camera that records facing forward and back on a loop ($40 on Amazon). 
If the pax insists on sitting in the front seat, insist they wear a seatbelt no matter their age.
Do not pick up unaccompanied minors. Any accompanied child under 18 riding in the back seat must wear a seatbelt.
If a parent has a child you suspect may be under 6 they have to have a car seat. If you're picking up at a daycare, kindergarten or 1st grade (ages 5-6) make sure they have a car seat).
If you get in an accident with an unaccompanied minor, or a child without a car seat gets injured, you are liable, even if the parent told you the child was 7 but they were actually 5. Uber, Lyft and your insurance company will abandon you. Did I say get a hidden dash cam?


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

You'll Never Walk Alone said:


> I guess UBER can provide me insurance.....
> 
> My own personal insurance only covers me when I'm not doing UBER.


DISCLAIMER: I am NOT an insurance or attorney.
Due respect. If you "guess" about insurance, you can only be SURE that you are a fool.

You could more accurately guess that you have NO personal insurance.
Before I started ridesharing, every f***ing time I had to call about a claim for my wife or kids, I was ALWAYS asked,
"Have you done any rideshare business in your vehicles?" (or something to that effect).

Also, if you do not have collision coverage on your insurance - personal or commercial - you don't have it with U/L.
I suggest you call GEICO 800 number and get directed to their rideshare specialists.
Whether you go with them or not, they speak English as a FIRST language and can tell you exactly what's going on.
In my situation, they pulled my car out my personal (family) coverage, lowered deductibles for about the same premium.
In addition, I haven't seen it yet, but in Alabama, as in California, you get a small rebate for every Lyft ride.
Call them and some of these others. It's painless and you can stop guessing.
#CoverThatAss


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

You'll Never Walk Alone said:


> I guess UBER can provide me insurance.....
> 
> My own personal insurance only covers me when I'm not doing UBER.
> 
> ...


------------------------------
Yes, ask your insurance agent if they offer a policy for Ride Share drivers. It will be an extra $25-$35 per month. 
It has the same conditions as your personal policy but covers the Ride Share driving time. 
I have State Farm.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> you are not driving for a long time


You can get insurance, just expensive. Every State is different but almost all will require them to cover high risk pool as a condition of being in the market. But it WILL be expensive.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> You can get insurance, just expensive. Every State is different but almost all will require them to cover high risk pool as a condition of being in the market. But it WILL be expensive.


GEE, that is *EXACTLY* what I said, but of course you did not bother to quote the entire sentence:

_And since your personal auto insurance policy was canceled for cause, and since ALL insurance companies share data, no insurance company is going to write you an insurance policy, *which means that unless the state you reside in has a high-risk insurance option*, you are not driving for a long time. _


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

A local attorney in Atlanta runs commercials that drive home issues with Rideshare drivers.

”They are blatantly bad drivers, they have great insurance! Been in a wreck with one of them? One call that's all!”

Then an actor/actress breathlessly says ”He got me $750,000 dollars!”

So do carry the addendum to your regular insurance.


----------

